#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  What are the causes of a Hard disk error?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I am facing Hard disk error in my Laptop. 
What can cause the hard disk error?.How can I rectify it?


Thank You!

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am facing Hard disk error in my Laptop. 
> What can cause the hard disk error?.How can I rectify it?
> 
> 
> Thank You!



Hi here,

Here are best Worst reasons of hard disk failure 
1.Firmware OR manufacturer faults .
Solution: Users can ask for RA (return Authorization )
as the disk is still in warranty .
2.Heat 
Solution: Double check that the sufficient cooling is delivered .
3.Electronic Failure OR power Surges .
Solution : Use well -know brand of UPS.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi here,
> 
> Here are best Worst reasons of hard disk failure 
> 1.Firmware OR manufacturer faults .
> Solution: Users can ask for RA (return Authorization )
> as the disk is still in warranty .
> 2.Heat 
> Solution: Double check that the sufficient cooling is delivered .
> 3.Electronic Failure OR power Surges .
> Solution : Use well -know brand of UPS.


Thank you so much for specify the problems and solutions, it's very much helpful, once again Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am facing Hard disk error in my Laptop. 
> What can cause the hard disk error?.How can I rectify it?
> 
> 
> Thank You!


*Logical Failure  This refers to non-physical failure, or in other words, when damage occurs in a hard drive's file structure or software rather than the actual hardware. Many factors can contribute to logical failure, including malware infections, human error and corrupted files.*

----------

